# Anna-Maria Zimmermann Ihr letzter Auftritt vor dem Unfall



## Mandalorianer (26 Okt. 2010)

*Anna-Maria Zimmermann - Ihr letzter Auftritt vor dem Unfall
*

*Ihr Unfall schockt ganz Deutschland: Dieter Bohlens DSDS-Sängerin Anna-Maria Zimmermann 
wurde bei einem Helikopterabsturz lebensgefährlich verletzt. *​
Warten. Hoffen. Bangen. Seit ihrem tragischen Helikopterabsturz am Sonntagnachmittag, bei dem DSDS-Sängerin Anna-Maria Zimmermann lebensbedrohlich verletzt wurde, wartet Deutschland auf ein Zeichen. Auf die Nachricht, dass es der 21-Jährigen besser geht. Dass die Ärzte sie retten können. Bisher jedoch ist das Warten vergeblich. Anna-Maria liegt in einer Spezialklinik in Bielefeld, wo die Mediziner um ihr Leben kämpfen.

Zurzeit liegt Anna-Maria im künstlichen Koma. Ein Schicksalsschlag, den noch niemand so recht begreifen kann: Warum wurde die lebenslustige Sängerin so plötzlich aus dem Leben gerissen? Und ist sie stark genug, sich zurückzukämpfen?

BUNTE.de hat exklusiv das Bild von Anna-Marias letzten Auftritt. In der Nacht vom 23. auf den 24. Oktober trat die hübsche Brünette in der Diskothek „Alpenmax“ im „Funpark Hagen“ auf. Um halb zwei betrat Anna-Maria die Bühne und sang sich mit fünf Songs in die Herzen ihrer Fans. „Sie gab sogar noch eine Zugabe“, erklärte Geschäftsführer Rolf Sottorff gegenüber BUNTE.de. Er hat die sympathische Rietbergerin das erste Mal vor zwei Jahren im „Bierkönig“ auf Mallorca getroffen und gleich für seine Disco-Betriebe verpflichtet.

Der Unfall hat ihn genau wie den Rest von Deutschland völlig unerwartet getroffen. Nun hoffen alle, dass es Anna-Maria Zimmermann bald besser geht. Dass sie wieder auf der Bühne stehen und ihr Publikum mit ihrem Lächeln bezaubern kann. 

*Wir hoffen das du bald wieder Gesund wirst 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## JayP (27 Okt. 2010)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen.

Hoffe das Anna-Maria bald nicht mehr in Lebensgefahr schwebt und sie wieder ganz gesund wird.

Drücke die Daumen:thumbup:


----------



## Q (27 Okt. 2010)

dann halten wir mal Daumen :thumbup:


----------



## maddin200 (29 Okt. 2010)

;-)


----------



## Spezi30 (30 Okt. 2010)

ooh...im Gegensatz zur CPC gibts hier keine dusseligen antworten auf das Thema..is ja erfreulich.
Wünsche ihr auch gute BEsserung...was man zuletzt gehört hat, klang nicht sehr gut...


----------



## Jone (17 Juli 2012)

Schön, dass sie wieder da ist


----------

